# What is this growing on my Java fern?



## davec (Jan 19, 2010)

Is this normal? This weird java moss like growth growing from the spores under the leaf of my Java fern. Or is it some kind of algae?
I just bought the Java Fern less than 2 weeks ago so I have no previous experience with it. So if you look at the pictures you've got this stellate dark hairy growth as well as a green leaf like growth apparently growing from a spore on the leaf of the Java fern

Thx for your help


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Those are java fern as well. That is how the plant reproduces, it creates small versions of itself on the leaves. The hairy growth is the roots coming out and the green leaf is main body. 

Give it a few weeks and it will look like the mother plant.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

arc said:


> Those are java fern as well. That is how the plant reproduces, it creates small versions of itself on the leaves. The hairy growth is the roots coming out and the green leaf is main body.
> 
> Give it a few weeks and it will look like the mother plant.


Those things are disgusting, even for something relating to the plants reproductive cycle.

I say you burn the plant, I think it's possessed.

Btw, are these the plants that just float around until they attach to something when they are younger?


----------



## Twiggles (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Those things are disgusting, even for something relating to the plants reproductive cycle.
> 
> I say you burn the plant, I think it's possessed.
> 
> Btw, are these the plants that just float around until they attach to something when they are younger?


lol how are they disgusting? Mine do this all the time, they're beautiful little baby java ferns. Plus its extra plants, for free! you can just snip the baby plants off the leaves and attach them wherever you wish. And Java ferns _can _ float around but they do best attached to driftwood or rock.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I once had a baby attach itself to driftwood from the mother plant. People always get freaked out by the roots of the new plants lol


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

They're pretty easy to pull off the mother plant without damaging either.

I got a whole bunch of them in a jar for when I get my 2.5gal set up.


----------

